# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Run-time error 13 Type mismatch Pastel Express 12

## newbie101

Hi
When I go to the inventory to edit the information. 

Like the group or bar code, it changes it to what I want but then when I try to save, I get the Run-time error 13 message.
It was working yesterday now no longer.

I have try to see if the date etc has been changed. All that has stayed the same.

I can invoice etc.

----------


## Jane123

I am not at all a pastel expert but when we had this before, we had to go and check all out time/date/currency settings on our pc's (formats, commas versus dots for cents etc). I think on the pastel website there is a listing. Hope you come right  :Smile:

----------


## newbie101

Thanks . I have tried that and it still does it.

----------

